
Kim commits to 'complete denuclearisation' after summit - ValentineC
https://www.sbs.com.au/news/kim-commits-to-complete-denuclearisation-after-summit
======
ddtaylor
What does NK get out of it? Just curious.

~~~
onion2k
Nothing, and America gets nothing too. NK had already committed to
denuclearization in the April 27th Panmunjom Declaration (and several times
before that). Literally nothing has changed.

